
Ask HN: How are you handling your privacy/security? - lnalx
Privacy is more and more important than before. It still an investment to get rid of some services which are prominent today (Google, Facebook, etc) and avoid security leaks.<p>How are you handling your privacy and your security ? (password, encryption, email, identity, etc)
======
usernamebias
Hey, hope this help.

Assuming you're talking about personal data not team or company data.

Passwords - Lastpass, allows for complex, unique passwords, if one is
compromised its not the same elsewhere e.g Mark Zuckerberg's latest fuck up.

Encryption - I use PGP encryption for some emails, not all. Use Signal for
Android when using SMS.

Identity - Not much on the digital front, however I have completely eliminated
physical mail e.g Credit Card Statements. This mitigates information leak
because of mail being stolen or read without permission.

Social Media - I deleted FB a while back, although this was a personal choice,
not for known privacy reasons.

Google - (They get a category of their own) Basically turned everything off
here: [https://privacy.google.com/](https://privacy.google.com/)

------
veddox
Using KeePass to encrypt passwords, DuckDuckGo as a search engine, and
basically avoiding anything to do with Google as much as I can (such as
changing away from my Gmail account). I've tried encrypted emails with PGP and
a homebrew encryption program I once write myself, but it's too much of a
hassle for common use - especially as most of my contacts are not tech-savvy
enough to use PGP themselves.

------
max_
-Passwords - chrome password manager

-Encryption - Was using cryptocat. now using whatsapp

-Identity - pseudonyms like this one. FinchVPN

-Crypto currencies - BitGo, ShapeShift, 7ZIP to store private keys.

------
maglavaitss
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11845689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11845689)
check it out.

